# Best commuter bike and sizing for a 5'4" woman?



## woman

*Please Help me! On sizing a 5'4" woman & on a good commuter road bike w/Low gears?*

Hi, i need advice. 

 initially, i have spent hours on end looking at bikes online as the lbs doesnt have my size, needs, price. i am not the 1 percent. i am thinking of the Terry Symmetry - its 27 speed - correct?- and I see it on a store's website (its in blue with tiagra parts) but the sizes they have are the 46/52 and the 50/52 so I would like some advice as to which size is best for me. I did notice that the 50 comes with a 400mm handlebar but i think i need a 38. Please help.

I work in a retail store and I dont make much money and I dont have a car, and I live in the rural countryside boondocks, so i must ride a full 30 miles total . I was thinking of a 30/27 spd cyclocross or a 43 cm windsor touring bike in terms of handling my all around needs, but they seem too big for women like me. 

I am 5'4" with a inseam of 29.3" to 30.7" depending on how tight i place the measuring tape to the bookend. i prefer not to be standing on my tip toes for dear life. at the lbs, the 20 " roads had no standover room at all.

i have a bit of pain in my hands, so I love drop down bars, not flats.

I am comfortable on a 15 " mtn (i used to have a cannondale with drops) but hate the fit of a medium specialized hybrid with 700cc wheels - it was too big and I could not handle the wheels - on the corners, i couldnt turn. 
so now i think I can only handle 26 inches?
and the flat handle bars were way too wide, the reach was like i was frankenstein, so i think i need a 38 cm width. perferably with down shifters included, (i did see that the old model mercier elle 27 spd has them, but I don't know if it can handle rural roads or has clearance for stronger tires) - if anyone knows about this bike please tell me your experience and what size you got for your height. 

...and a short top tube preferably a 510ish maybe?

I need a bike that can stand up to crazy weather, rain included for a 15 mile commute each way with some pretty steep mountainous hills that curve and are dangerous in the rain and can take wheels that can't be punctured by country gravel roads (as my house is on a off-road street and id like to do some leisure rides and carry my small dog on the rear rack) 

Please! Any suggestions may help, but since I'm on a budget, i was looking at those cheap online stores, but I want good parts, not sunrace or sora 2200. for example at least tiagra. 

So i am thinking of the Terry Symmetry - its 27 speed - correct?- and I see it on a store's website (its in blue with tiagra parts) but the sizes they have are the 46/52 and the 50/52 so I would like some advice as to which size is best for me. I did notice that the 50 comes with a 400mm handlebar but i think i need a 38. Please help.

Thank you, Elise


----------



## woman

No one has any advice? Sob...


----------



## il sogno

I've been tempted myself by the Bianchi Campione. It comes in at about $800. 

I'm 5'4" too. I use a 40cm handlebar. My bike fitter said he'd like to see me on a 38cm handlebar but I'm happy with the 40cm. 

I ride 49cm men's frames. The thing to look at with sizing is the top tube measurement. I like top tube measurements around 51.5. I use a very short stem with my bikes a 71mm stem.


----------



## woman

Thanks! i am thinking of the fantom cross or the windsor tourist (and switch out the handlebars) or a older mercier elle 27 spd, or a terry, but terry says a hybrid, and i dont like the flat bars.... what bike do you think? i dont know how to get a bianchi near where i live in the boondocks, i have no car so i have to order online unless its a hybrid or mountain, as thats all the lbs are selling here... and the rear racks are important and long distances.


----------



## il sogno

The Fantom cross is a single speed so cross that one off your list. 

I have seen stories here on RBR about bikes from Bikes Direct not being built up properly. If you go with the Windsors I would advise you to take them in to a bike shop and get them checked over to be sure that they are safe to ride. 

You can switch out the handlebars with the Terry. It's possible that you'll have to switch out the stem too. If you're handy with tools it shouldn't be much of a problem. 

If you google bianchi campione you'll come up with websites that will sell it to you via mail order. I've never ridden the bike but it looks like a nice road bike and it has braze ons for a rear rack.


----------



## jorgy

il sogno said:


> I've been tempted myself by the Bianchi Campione. It comes in at about $800.
> 
> I'm 5'4" too. I use a 40cm handlebar. My bike fitter said he'd like to see me on a 38cm handlebar but I'm happy with the 40cm.
> 
> I ride 49cm men's frames. The thing to look at with sizing is the top tube measurement. I like top tube measurements around 51.5. I use a very short stem with my bikes a 71mm stem.


Like sogno, I'm 5'4" and ride 49cm frames; 52cm top tubes. I have somewhat broad shoulders and use 42cm bars; they're of the short and shallow variety, though. One bike has a 80mm stem, the other a 90mm stem.


----------



## BostonG

I like your screen name…must have put a lot of though into that 

It stinks that you don’t have many options for an LBS that has what you are looking for. You should know that an online purchase can come with extra costs and there is the risk of getting the wrong size all together. The bikes are usually less expensive but, like Il Sogno mentions, you’ll need to either build it up or get it built up, then tune it or get it tuned, a professional fitting is also a good idea, and you may need to swap the bars or stem. Look at Craigslist too, that way, you’ll at least get to ride the bike. But those options may be limited if the population is low. 

I don’t want to do the whole interview and back and forth thing to determine how to find what is best for you but I will suggest that you consider posting your questions in either the beginner section or the commuting section. You may get a better response rate. 

Also consider working with the folks at your LBS. They don’t have what you are looking for but maybe they can help you with sizing and picking out what is best on line? Learn how to be a good shop rat, bring them some donuts or something. Best of luck.


----------



## hartmame

I'm 5'4" and I ride a 46 cm Surly LHT. I haven't ridden many other road bikes. I ride a 14" Kona MTB. I wanted to try out a 47cm bike,. but I haven't had a chance yet


----------



## Roar

I am 5'2" with a 30 inch inseam. I have a 44" Bianchi Volpe. It's sort of touring / cyclocross hybrid.

I lusted after a Surly Cross Check, but even the smallest one is a bit too big for me.

Here's why I like my Volpe:
- $400 off Craigslist
- Steel - so comfortable for the long haul
- Has eyelets for racks
- Will fit fenders 
- Can handle larger tires 
- Came with a triple, so hills are not a problem
- Drop handlebars 
- Potholes, curbs - not a problem
- Takes standard wheels with no toe overlap
- I think it's the smallest available CC bike with standard wheels

What I don't like:
- It's heavy relative to my road bike 
- The V brakes suck

Overall, it's a great bike for commuting. It's bulletproof.


----------



## mayrhys

I'm 5'4" also, and so far it has depended on the bike.
My track/commuter is a Surly Steamroller and is a 49cm frame
My road bike is a 50cm Fuji roubaix
and I ride a "small" in Giant's bicycles (not the woman specific ones)
I hope this helps!
Generally also, see if you can comfortably straddle the top tube to determine size. I like the top tube an inch below my crotch in jeans.


----------

